

The first Tesla Model S has crashed - held up really well, no injuries - sixQuarks
http://www.vcstar.com/news/2013/mar/29/woman-crashes-new-car-into-camarillo-restaurant/

======
IanDrake
Why don't old people understand that the brakes don't make the car go forward?

They always claim they hit the brake and never say "I thought I hit the
brakes, but must have hit the gas."

